# Bristle Mouth Pleco



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

How many of these type of pleco's would be a good addition to my tank:

I curently have a 75 gallon tank with 1 clown pleco and 8 Ottos, as far as algae and bottom eaters go?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Plecos can be quiet territorial with each other, with their own species and other species. I would say adding a bristle nose along with the clown would be fine since you have a large tank. Plenty of room to claim territory. If you only have one piece of driftwood I would add another piece so each will have a piece to claim as their own.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I they are females, you could have a few, but if you're dealing with males, they do get territorial like Trena said.
In addition to driftwood, they also really like the terra-cotta caves.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

At the most, I would add a male and a female.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

joephys said:


> At the most, I would add a male and a female.


Just a caution if you add a male and female though - they breed like bunnies...


----------



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

How do tell the male and female apart ???


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Robyn's Bristlenose Pleco Page

The page is BRIGHT PINK.....you have been warned!


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

From my personal experience:

While bristlenose or any pleco sp is a helpful fish, do take note they like crunching on ADA soil which catch algae. This make water very cloudy and soil dust stick everywhere causing more algae.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Interesting comment yxberia. First time I've heard of that.

First time I've actually heard of anyone keeping a pleco with ADA soil as well!


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Burks said:


> Interesting comment yxberia. First time I've heard of that.
> 
> First time I've actually heard of anyone keeping a pleco with ADA soil as well!


Ya, I regret buying ADA. I should have use Holand sand. Sigh.


Now, after having the bristlenose removed, my tank is finally crystal clear. Perhaps we should setup guidelines for "Aquasoil compatible fish list" ? lol


----------

